# Mac Tivo To Go Menu Style



## JazzerAlto (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone bought Toast 8 and used the new Tivo functionality? I bought mine and when I went to burn, the Tivo menu style was not included. Can anyone else confirm if they have it on their install?

Thanks


----------



## peternelson (Sep 19, 2005)

I was about to ask the same question. I bought & installed Toast 8 yesterday and didn't see the "Tivo" style menu either. As far as I can tell the menu styles are exactly the same as Toast 7.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Not there for me either (see image). I did find a menu item someplace for "more menus," but that brought me to a site to buy a whole bunch of them for around $25.

Here's a image from CES that shows the TiVo menu: http://www.tivolovers.com.nyud.net:8080/Photos/CES2007/Medium/TiVo-Roxio-3.jpg


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

FYI I am in touch with TiVo about this. If I hear something, I'll pass it along.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I want that menu


----------



## Slydude (Oct 29, 2006)

I am curious about that as well. Does the new Tivo functionality simply give the resulting dvd a menu similar to DVD burner equipped Tivos or does it make the process of transferring files and creating a DVD easier?


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Slydude said:


> I am curious about that as well. Does the new Tivo functionality simply give the resulting dvd a menu similar to DVD burner equipped Tivos or does it make the process of transferring files and creating a DVD easier?


It handles the transfers (sans Tivo Desktop), burning, and playback. It does all the things several apps do on the Windows side (Tivo Desktop, burning software, Windows Media Player).


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

If you "Show Package Contents" for Toast by right-clicking the app, the DVD Menus are at the following location:
Toast Titanium.app/Contents/Resources/Toast DVD Menu Styles/*.psd​They're just psd files, but I don't have PhotoShop and don't know if the images are static like JPEGs or something complicated and dynamic.

In any event, it should be easy to add the TiVo DVD Menu if anyone can post or create TiVo Default.psd.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

They are fairly complex .psd files, tons of layers with what I'm guessing are significant orderings & names (and potentially colors/masks).


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Anyone find any more info on this?


----------



## Slydude (Oct 29, 2006)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> They are fairly complex .psd files, tons of layers with what I'm guessing are significant orderings & names (and potentially colors/masks).


You are probably right about this. I looked at the process some months ago for creating new menus for Toast 7 using one of their menus as a starting point. The order and names of the layers was important. If I recall correctly you could change the content of the layers but not the names and order. Roxio has posted info about creating menus for both 7 and 8 on their site.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Looks like the relevant docs for making your own menus are here:

http://kb.roxio.com/content/kb/Toast/000024T
http://docs.roxio.com/en/toast_styles_guide/t7styleguide.zip


----------



## noliefsu (Nov 19, 2006)

I better not have to pay for the TiVo menu style. Maybe it's something with the order of installation? Can't wait to hear the solution on this one. I'm about to try burning my first DVD on the mac from Toast 8 - hope it works!


----------



## astern (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay, I talked to a guy named John Acree at MacWorld today and he told me that the reason that the Tivo Default style was not included was because Toast ships worldwide and that the TiVo features are designed for the USA market. He also said they were having some last minute problems with the font sizing too.

But... he also said that they are working on getting it out to the public through the support website. Either by the weekend or next week at the latest.


----------



## astern (Oct 24, 2004)

As promised, Jon has contacted me with the news that Roxio has posted the TiVo default DVD style theme on the web along with instructions on how to extract and install it.

http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showtopic=15850

This should be what everyone was looking for.

Andrew


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Glad he delivered! It's a PSD file which I opened in Photoshop, no prob. Hmm maybe some customizations are called for? 

EDIT: Finally heard back from Roxio. Same link.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

astern said:


> As promised, Jon has contacted me with the news that Roxio has posted the TiVo default DVD style theme on the web along with instructions on how to extract and install it.
> 
> http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showtopic=15850


Will this work with the PC version of MyDVD too? My computer came with MyDVD installed, it works with TiVo files just fine, but doesn't have the style and I would love to be able to use it if possible.

CuriousMark


----------



## atlantabriguy (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm also interested if this will work with the windows version of MyDVD. I'm not sure how to point it to this psd file that is the TiVo Style. Anybody know how to do this?


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

CuriousMark said:


> Will this work with the PC version of MyDVD too? My computer came with MyDVD installed, it works with TiVo files just fine, but doesn't have the style and I would love to be able to use it if possible.
> 
> CuriousMark


Unfortunately not, styles specs for Toast vs MyDVD are very different.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

patatrox said:


> Unfortunately not, styles specs for Toast vs MyDVD are very different.


Thank you very much for the quick reply. Any idea who to ask at Sonic so that it could be made available for us Non-Mac folk? I haven't had much luck using the support site so far, but I must admit I haven't tried that very thoroughly yet.

CuriuousMark


----------



## DarthTiVo (May 14, 2006)

OK, I've got Toast on my Mac and I've successfully used it to burn DVDs with standard .avi and .mpg movies on my computer.

But when I try to burn a .TiVo movie, Toast does not allow the start and end times for the video to be changed (e.g., if a 1:50-long movie is recorded in a 2-hour timeslot by TiVo, I don't want to record that extra 10 minutes of other programming on the DVD, but Toast does not allow "cropping" of .TiVo video files).

Is there some other software for the Mac that can edit .TiVo files (i.e., cut out or crop unwanted bits of video at the beginning or end) before importing them to Toast for burning?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

DarthTiVo said:


> OK, I've got Toast on my Mac and I've successfully used it to burn DVDs with standard .avi and .mpg movies on my computer.
> 
> But when I try to burn a .TiVo movie, Toast does not allow the start and end times for the video to be changed (e.g., if a 1:50-long movie is recorded in a 2-hour timeslot by TiVo, I don't want to record that extra 10 minutes of other programming on the DVD, but Toast does not allow "cropping" of .TiVo video files).
> 
> Is there some other software for the Mac that can edit .TiVo files (i.e., cut out or crop unwanted bits of video at the beginning or end) before importing them to Toast for burning?


Although I hope someone comes up with better ideas, you could rip off the .TiVo wrapper, edit the resulting MPEG-2, and then reattach the .TiVo wrapper to the edited movie.

There are lots of choices for removing the .TiVo wrapper, including tivodecode, but only one for reattaching it, TiVo Attach, which is only available for Windows.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

minckster said:


> .. you could rip off the .TiVo wrapper, edit the resulting MPEG-2 ...


What have you found that will edit MPEG2 on the Mac? I've had to convert to mpeg4.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

FYI - the Tivo psd will work with Toast 7 if you already have it.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

bootedbear said:


> What have you found that will edit MPEG2 on the Mac? I've had to convert to mpeg4.


 Oh shoot! I forgot about Apple's problems with MPEG-2s. You could try MPEG Streamclip, which is free and works with MPEG-2s, but doesn't look terribly friendly for editing. At least that would save you the time (and quality loss?) of re-encoding.

Sorry! Editing the MPEG seemed like the easy part of your task.


----------



## DarthTiVo (May 14, 2006)

minckster said:


> Although I hope someone comes up with better ideas, you could rip off the .TiVo wrapper, edit the resulting MPEG-2, and then reattach the .TiVo wrapper to the edited movie.
> 
> There are lots of choices for removing the .TiVo wrapper, including tivodecode, but only one for reattaching it, TiVo Attach, which is only available for Windows.


I have downloaded many video editing programs, and I have one called "tivodecode" but it is some Unix Terminal process that I don't know what to do with (unless we are talking about different programs).

I also have an app called "TiVoDecode Manager," but it seems to only download shows to my computer, not edit .TiVo files that are ALREADY on my computer.

Also, TiVoDecode Manager does convert some shows from my TiVo to MPEG-2, but has only been successful with some 1/2-hour sitcoms. When I tried to TiVoDecode an hour-long show or longer movie, I just got sound with a black picture (maybe it's a DRM problem that TiVoDecode Manager can't overcome).

So, in theory, "TiVoDecode Manager" should do what I am looking for (converting a .TiVo file to an editable MPEG file), but in practice it works only 50 percent of the time.

Is there another program for the Mac like "TiVoDecode Manager" to convert or edit .TiVo files before burning them in Toast?


----------

